# What have your clinics advised - when to stop B'feeding before IVF?



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

We will not be trying again until early next year when our baby will be about 14-16 months. I plan to breastfeed until she is at least one. I want to be stopped feeding completely before starting any drugs as I feel it would reduce our chances of success (though I know some have managed it).

My question is though has anyone discussed with their doctors whether their ovaries will actually respond _better_ or worse to stims if they have stopped breastfeeding immediately before down regging? Have you been told it is better to have had a few months off first?

I really like breastfeeding but once she is past one I will do whatever is best for our chances of having another baby. I also have very mild endo and want it to stay mild so I think it may be best for me to a) BF til the last possible minute and b) have another go not too long after my periods start again before it has time to build up.

Would be grateful if anyone has had advice on this

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

My clinic insisted I completely stopped breast feeding before I went back into treatment. They did not think giving it (BFeeding) a few months off first would make any difference to responding or not.  Their main concern was that the combination of the hormones involved in BF with those involved in stimming and down regging was basically bad for you. 

I did as they said and went cold turkey on the BFeeding at 17 months (by that point I was only doing the first and last milks as BFeeds) and then did a medicated FET - I got pregnant but then miscarried.  I had got my periods back though when DD was 5 months even though she was fully bfed at the time. I tried for the natural BFP in between but no luck.

Best wishes
Betty


----------



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi there

My dd is 15 months old I am in the process of weaning her now as I would like to have more treatment and my clinic want 1 clear cycle between stoppig bf and starting treatment.  

I also started my periods whwen dd 4 months old.  Was gutted!

Good luck.

Claire


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Sue,

Our clinic advised us that I need to stop BF'ing and have 3 clear,regular cycles before starting tx again.

HTH

Abby


----------



## sueoz (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the information. 

We are going to the UK for a holiday at xmas and I wanted to still be BF then for the plane journey but had planned to wean when we get back (she will be 14 months). Then wanted a month to be really healthy after our trip before starting d/r, so that should be about right then. I won't be too concerned now if she or I decide to stop or the milk runs out before our trip as that would be about 3 cycles worth.

We will book an appointment for around oct/nov time to get the usual bloods etc done and prebook our cycle for about march/april. Its a shame to have to think about this before she is even 6 months old! 

Part of me thinks as she might be my only baby I should let her BF as long as she wants.....but in the real world if we are going back on the tx rollercoaster I would rather get it over and done with. If we have 2-3 cycles and no luck we can then move on and get over it and I can go back to work when she is at primary school rather than dragging out the one income period by several more years! 

Thanks again

Sue


----------

